# Article: Online Sellers Face New IRS Rules



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Tax Report - WSJ.com

From the article:

"If you regularly sell items on online auction sites, you may find yourself on the Internal Revenue Service's radar. Recent legislation aims to help the IRS collect more taxes from online enterprises, many of which either don't know about their tax obligations or are ignoring them, according to the agency."

Please save a copy of the article on your computer for further reference. Internet articles have a habit if disappearing after time, and I do not keep copies of all of the ones I post here. Thanks!


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that article with us Jasonda.


----------

